# SS 20.08.22 - Silvestrov #7



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Valentyn Silvestrov(1937 - )*

Symphony No. 7



---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

One of my recent purchases. This was performed live in current BBC Proms also (see youtube link). An interesting piece.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ah so clicking the link on "A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies tradition" has revealed to me when we started this thing. I get the feeling we have yet to miss a week in over nine years of doing this. That would make this the 476th Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Silvestrov: Symphony No. 7, Ode to a Nightingale & Piano Concertino

The Naxos for me, that is been a long time ago that this one came from the shelfs.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Will go with the You Tube version with the Philharmonic Orchestra de Radio France under Andrew Boreyko.


----------

